# looking for help



## pack_man26 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello all,

I am totally new to modeling and have a few questions. I have some old trains and tons of track i bought from an older guy i worked with. They are all from the 60 and still in decent shape. I have done tons of reading and think i am going to go with a dcc system just havent bought it yet. My question is can i begin to lay some track and start running trains with the older equipment and convert it later. I have no era to replicate i just want to scratch build different things for my first layout and learn as i go. wiring is going to be my big down fall as i have no clue.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome....:thumbsup:

Yes, you can start a layout with the track you have and later convert to DCC. N scale used nickle silver rail from its beginnings, so conductivity will not be an issue. Enjoy those older locos, but know that very few, if any will be able to be converted to DCC ops, they simply weren't designed with that in mind...the cars will work just fine with it though. Take it slow, read up, you'll do fine...

Blessings...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I also suggest in getting everything converted to Microtrain couplers. The trucks they have couplers mounted and they have conversions for specific brand of engines. Also, a hieght guage will help so ya can get the couplers at the right hieght.


----------



## pack_man26 (Aug 22, 2011)

*design help and ideas*

Ready to start laying some track ( of which i have quite a bit ) its mostly atlas code 80. no specific tim era just going to build as i go for my first layout and try to learn by trial and error. I have a 4x8 table top, going over foam. Would like to have a a little water so i can give that a shot and a small mountain range somewhere. Im trying to dabble with a little of everything in hopes to learn for future layouts. I am a little creative and dont mind spending the time. If things go well i have time and space to grow any help would be greatly appreciated. did i mention this is n scale. Guess I need help with the design. How far apart should the parallel track be? What size radius should be used To run one inside the other?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like the beginnings of a plan. Good luck, and enjoy the ride.

(You asked for help, but didn't ask any question, I think ???)

Foam is a smart idea ... build up and carve to add hill contours, cut into it to create a river, etc. Paint with LATEX or acrylic paint, not oil paint.

TJ


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Designing a layout for a specified space with specific goals in mind can be time consuming.However,choosing a 4X8 bench does have one huge advantage...there are litterally hundreds of interesting layout plans on Internet.I suggest you do a Google search under "model train layout" and you'll likely find one that will fit your goals with little if any modifications.
Better still,you could purchase John Armstrong's "Track planning for realistic operation" and/or Linn Westcott's "101 Track plans for model railroaders".Reading these will likely answer all your questions and you can order them online from Kalmbach Books.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pack_man26 said:


> Ready to start laying some track ( of which i have quite a bit ) its mostly atlas code 80. no specific tim era just going to build as i go for my first layout and try to learn by trial and error. I have a 4x8 table top, going over foam. Would like to have a a little water so i can give that a shot and a small mountain range somewhere. Im trying to dabble with a little of everything in hopes to learn for future layouts. I am a little creative and dont mind spending the time. If things go well i have time and space to grow any help would be greatly appreciated. did i mention this is n scale.  Guess I need help with the design. How far apart should the parallel track be? What size radius should be used To run one inside the other?





tjcruiser said:


> Sounds like the beginnings of a plan. Good luck, and enjoy the ride.
> 
> (You asked for help, but didn't ask any question, I think ???)
> 
> ...



I highlighted his question for your aging eyes TJ.


Edit,

Though going back to view it, it now looks like he edited it at a later time.hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think he did edit.

I answered him here, Ed ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=86225&postcount=2



TJ


----------

